# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*

						Trotz des schlechten Abschneidens von Episode 8 scheint Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers für viele immer noch Pflichtprogramm zu sein. Zumindest wurden über Atom Tickets innerhalb der ersten Stunde 45 Prozent mehr Kinotickets vorverkauft als seinerzeit für Avengers: Endgame - dem erfolgreichsten Film aller Zeiten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*


----------



## DarkWing13 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*


Die Leute lernen es halt einfach nicht...würde niemals nach den letzten Fiasko-Filmen ins Kino gehen, bevor keine Kritik, oder Review da ist....

Anscheinend hören sie, wenn die Worte "Star Wars" fallen, die suggestive Stimme des Sith Lords in ihrem Kopf, die ihnen befiehlt: "Schnell, schnell...zum nächsten Online-, oder Real-World-Kino-Portal und Kinokarte kaufen...und kaufe gleich für deine Familie, Freunde und Bekannte mit...am besten mindestens für eine Vorstellung pro Woche...oder auch mehr! 

mfg


----------



## Captain-S (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*

Ich kann euer verfluchtes Bashing hier nicht mehr lesen!
Dann schaut ihn einfach nicht an und lasst die anderen machen was sie wollen!


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*

Genau, sobald es bei uns losgeht, geht der komplette Compisucherclan mit ca. 25 Leutz ebenso ins Kino


----------



## OField (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Ich kann euer verfluchtes Bashing hier nicht mehr lesen!
> Dann schaut ihn einfach nicht an und lasst die anderen machen was sie wollen!



Tja so ist das mit der Meinungsfreiheit, jeder kann seine kundtun, leider tut's auch jeder


----------



## Baer85 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*

Das bashing nimmt wirklich lächerliche Züge an. Aber spiegelt ja momentan die Stimmung im Netz wieder. Gibt nurnoch wenige Youtuber, die konstruktive Videos machen, denn mit Bashing - und Verschwörungsvideos bekommt man viel mehr Zuschauer und so ein Video ist auch viel weniger Aufwendig. 
Wenn Leute spaß haben an einem Film, sollen sie doch ins Kino gehen. Diese Herabstufung von Leuten, die nicht die gleiche Meinung haben ist einfach traurig.


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Ich kann euer verfluchtes Bashing hier nicht mehr lesen!
> Dann schaut ihn einfach nicht an und lasst die anderen machen was sie wollen!


**zensiert**

Wer ist eigentlich so **zensiert** dämlich und bestellt Kinotickets vor?  Zumal für diesen Schrott!?

* INU-Edit: Auch hier, bitte mal etwas mehr auf die Wortwahl achten.*


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*

Ach, da muss man einfach darüber stehen.
Die Meinung Einzelner ist für mich irrelevant, deswegen lasse ich mir noch lange nicht in diesem konkreten Fall die Vorfreude auf ein paar nette Stunden im Kino nehmen.

Wir feieren als lustiger Meute im übrigen solche Kinostarts von SW stets verkleidet, wobei ich immer echt besch...eiden mit meinen Yoda-Ohren aussehe... 
OK, die leicht untersetze Statur passt...


----------



## RtZk (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> **zensiert**
> 
> Wer ist eigentlich so **zensiert** dämlich und bestellt Kinotickets vor?  Zumal für diesen Schrott!?



Wieso sollte man keine Kinotickets vorbestellen? Wenn du heute noch einen Film sehen willst ohne vorher gespoilert zu werden, bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als in die Premiere zu gehen.


----------



## Captain-S (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> **zensiert**
> Wer ist eigentlich so **zensiert** dämlich und bestellt Kinotickets vor?  Zumal für diesen Schrott!?


Es geht dich doch überhaupt nichts an was andere machen.
Und unterlasse die Beleidigungen du **zensiert*

INU-Edit: Na, an der Wortwahl arbeiten wir aber noch mal etwas. 
*


----------



## Lexx (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wer bestellt Kinotickets vor?


Schlöcher, die es dann am Schwarzmarkt ums 100-fache weiterverkaufen.
Ticketmafia nennt man das hier.


----------



## sandworm (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-VorverkÃ¤ufe als Avengers: Endgame*

Was für Tickets sollen das sein?
Vermutlich solche wo einem der Flug von z.B.: Sydney oder London inklusive einem  langen Wochenende in Hoolywood bezahlt werden, unter der Bedingung das man sich ein Ticket vorbestellt.
Nach dem das Disney bereits die ganzen Movie Reviews  gekauft hat, werden ihnen wohl sicher noch ein paar Ideen einfallen um einen künstlichen mini Hype im  Vorfeld zu erzeugen.

Ich dachte mal das es unmöglich wäre, einen so tollpatschigen, idiotischen und zum fremdschämenden Charakter wie Jar jar zu übertreffen, allerdings sind sämtlicher Auserirdischen in den neuen Filmen noch 1000 Mal schlechter und sehen einfach nur bescheiden aus.
Jar jar wäre in den neuen Filmen wohl noch das Beste, was wenn man so darüber Nachdenkt schon einer gewissen Tragik nahe kommt. 

Selbst Episode 1. Bei Leibe nicht der beste Film der Prequel und schon gar nicht verglichen mit der  Orginal Triologie und trotzdem war der Film um Dimensionen besser als das Gedöns was uns bei den Sequels gebote wurde und geboten wird.
Denn aus Barbara Busch wird nun mal genau so wenig eine  sexi Stripperin wie aus  J.J. ein guter  Regisseur, deshalb befürchte ich, das Episode 9 genau so ein zusammengeklauter Flickenteppich ohne emozionale Tiefe wird, wie es bereits bei Episode 7 der Fall war.


Ein Gesammtkonzept bzw. ein roter Faden bestand anscheinend von Beginn weg keiner, wenn man so dilettantisch an ein Multimillionen Projekt ran geht ist doch das Scheitern schon im Voraus vorprogrammiert.


*Star Wars 9 Regisseur gibt zu, dass es kein Konzept für die neue Trilogie gab
<<Star Wars 9>>-Regisseur gibt zu, dass es kein Konzept fuer die Story gab - watson*


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*

Ich werde mir den Film im Kino angucken. Aber erwarte nicht viel.
Mir gehts auch darum mit Freunden zusammen ins Kino zu gehen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*

Natürlich werde ich mir den Film anschauen_.
_Ich erwarte typischen Disney-Kitsch, "Feminismus ist hip & Frauen sind supi-stark"-Propaganda, Dialoge zum Fremdschämen und vor allem einen zusammenhanglosen Plot mit massenhaft Logiklücken. Je schlechter die Story desto mehr muss mit CGI-Sequenzen kaschiert werden. Ein Trauerspiel in 3 Akten Episoden ? Höchst wahrscheinlich.

Allein schon die Trailer-Szene, wo sie auf Pferden reiten wirkt so dermaßen überflüssig und fehl am Platz, meine Güte  Dann noch mal schön auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt mit C3POs vermeintlichen Ableben, alles dabei.
Der Imperator kommt zurück - donnerwetter, da haben sie aber mal richtig tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen - nicht. Ich meine das sagt doch schon alles darüber, wie Ahnungs- und Ideenlos diese Drehbuchschreiber sind...


----------



## purzelpaule (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Natürlich werde ich mir den Film anschauen_.
> _Ich erwarte typischen Disney-Kitsch, "Feminismus ist hip & Frauen sind supi-stark"-Propaganda, Dialoge zum Fremdschämen und vor allem einen zusammenhanglosen Plot mit massenhaft Logiklücken. Je schlechter die Story desto mehr muss mit CGI-Sequenzen kaschiert werden. Ein Trauerspiel in 3 Akten Episoden ? Höchst wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Allein schon die Trailer-Szene, wo sie auf Pferden reiten wirkt so dermaßen überflüssig und fehl am Platz, meine Güte  Dann noch mal schön auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt mit C3POs vermeintlichen Ableben, alles dabei.
> Der Imperator kommt zurück - donnerwetter, da haben sie aber mal richtig tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen - nicht. Ich meine das sagt doch schon alles darüber, wie Ahnungs- und Ideenlos diese Drehbuchschreiber sind...



Das der Imperator zurück kommt ist für mich eher ein Highlight, denn die erste Ordnung ist leider nicht wirklich bedrohlich sondern eher lächerlich. Zumindest seit Episode 8. Wäre EP8 nicht so ein Desaster gewesen und hätt Abrahms den vielleicht auch gemacht, wäre es sicher anders gekommen, denn EP7 war eigentlich eine ganz ordentliche Einführung der neuen Charaktere. Ich hoffe EP9 kann EP8 reparieren, was unglaublich schwer wird. 

EP7 kam mir persönlich in der Kritik zu schlecht weg, denn wenn man ehrlich ist, dann findet sich bei allen Filmen der Reihe hier und da etwas, dass nicht passt oder das vielleicht etwas unlogisch ist. Aber in der Gesamtheit passen EP1 bis EP7 sehr gut zusammen. Wie gesagt EP8 war der absolute Reinfall. 

Ich bin gespannt. Wie gesagt, ich freue mich über die Rückkehr des Imperators (der ja weiß wie man den Tod besiegt) und über Lando. Und ich hoffe das Luke auch einige Szenen haben wird. Leider hat EP8 diesen Charakter völlig zerstört. Für mich ein Verbrechen an jedem Star Wars Fan.


----------



## Krolgosh (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich so sch**ßdämlich und bestellt Kinotickets vor?  Zumal für diesen Schrott!?



Soll im Prinzip jeder machen wie er will, fällt für mich aber in die gleiche Sparte als wenn man immer noch EA Spiele vorbestellen würde. 

Der letzte Lichtblick des Franchise war für mich Rogue one, der war wirklich nicht schlecht.. der Rest, naja.


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*

Inhaltlich erscheint es eben so, dass Oberst Klink leider noch nie in den Genuß eines hochwertigen Lichtspielhauses gekommen ist, 
dann wüsste er mutmaßlich, dass ohne Ticketvorbestellung, insbesondere bei Premieren, nur sehr schwer an der Abendkasse noch was zu bekommen ist.

Dass er StarWars augenscheinlich und generell als Schrott bezeichnet ist sein legitime Privatmeinung.
Doch wundert es uns, dass er dann in einem Thread, der eh für ihn völlig uninteressant ist, noch ein Kommentar verfasst.
Nun gut, jeder geht anders mit seinen Zeitressourcen um.

ALLEN noch einen schönen Tag und jenen, die Teil 9 dann anschauen werden, viel Spass + Unterhaltung.


----------



## Rollora (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man keine Kinotickets vorbestellen? Wenn du heute noch einen Film sehen willst ohne vorher gespoilert zu werden, bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als in die Premiere zu gehen.


Die letzten Filme und Serien die ich geschaut habe, habe ich völlig ohne Spoiler erst Wochen/Monate nach Release angesehen.
Aber man muss vielleicht gewisse Dinge meiden: Trailer (obviously) oder gewisse soziale Netzwerke.


----------



## empy (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



RyzA schrieb:


> Mir gehts auch darum mit Freunden zusammen ins Kino zu gehen.



Letztlich mal wieder gemacht. Habe mich im Kino gefühlt wie Schlachtvieh in der Massentierhaltung, im ganzen Gebäude hatte man nirgends mal einen Quadratmeter für sich. Oder halt wieder am Wochenende nachmittags oder so, da ging es das letzte mal.


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich werde mir den Film im Kino angucken. Aber erwarte nicht viel.
> Mir gehts auch darum mit Freunden zusammen ins Kino zu gehen.


Genau. Ich werd (wie immer seit... 17 Jahren) mit meinem Buddy in`s Kino gehn. Vielleicht wird Kylo diesmal nach ein paar Bierchen etwas erträglicher und Rey deutlich sexiger

Wir sind oft fast allein im Kino, meistens mit etwa 5-10 Leutchen. Gewisse Internetdienste machen es möglich, aktuelle Kinofilme auch zeitnah zu erleben. Hab ich das jetzt wirklich von mir gegeben Wenn die Schichten passen, gehen wir in der Woche gegen 17/18 Uhr. Dann ist meist eh kaum was los, außer in den Ferien...

Gruß


----------



## BlackBandit85 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-VorverkÃ¤ufe als Avengers: Endgame*



sandworm schrieb:


> Was für Tickets sollen das sein?
> Vermutlich solche wo einem der Flug von z.B.: Sydney oder London inklusive einem  langen Wochenende in Hoolywood bezahlt werden, unter der Bedingung das man sich ein Ticket vorbestellt.
> Nach dem das Disney bereits die ganzen Movie Reviews  gekauft hat, werden ihnen wohl sicher noch ein paar Ideen einfallen um einen künstlichen mini Hype im  Vorfeld zu erzeugen.
> 
> ...


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



empy schrieb:


> Letztlich mal wieder gemacht. Habe mich im Kino gefühlt wie Schlachtvieh in der Massentierhaltung, im ganzen Gebäude hatte man nirgends mal einen Quadratmeter für sich. Oder halt wieder am Wochenende nachmittags oder so, da ging es das letzte mal.


Wir gehen nie in die Premiere und warten ein paar Tage dann ist es leerer. Und wir gehen in der Woche.



facehugger schrieb:


> Wenn die Schichten passen, gehen wir in der Woche gegen 17/18 Uhr. Dann ist meist eh kaum was los, außer in den Ferien...


Eben!

Mit Kumpels gehe ich meistens Montags um 17 Uhr  rein.
Als mein Sohn kleiner war sind wir mit der Familie  auch schon mal früh Nachmittags am Wochenende gegangen.


----------



## Zuriko (24. Oktober 2019)

Na klar werde ich STAR WARS im Kino schauen. Audiovisuell wird es wohl wieder Porno. Und wenn er vom Script her besser als der sehr misslungene Last Jedi wird, hat es sich doppelt gelohnt.

Mein Ticket ist gesichert. Keine Lust mich dann 1 Woche vor Start zu ärgern keinen guten Platz zu haben, da will ich am ersten Wochenende rein und der Ansturm dürfte traditionell gerade dann recht gross werden.



BlackBandit85 schrieb:


> Dadurch ist das Kino wieder deutlich besser besucht und die Kinogänger geben das gesparte Geld (und auch mal mehr) an den Snack-Bars aus.
> Vorteil für das Kino: Eintritt für den Film müssen Sie sich mit dem Studio teilen (meistens 50/50, Disney nimmt bei Star Wars und Avengers auch gerne mal 60%), Einkünfte aus Getränken etc. werden nicht geteilt.



Interessante Idee in den kommenden Disney quasi Monopol Zeiten. Die Frage ist nur ob Disney dies dann überall mitmacht wenn dort weniger Geld kommt. Am Ende diktieren die noch die Mindestpreise oder Mindestabgaben pro Ticket, unabhängig vom Preis den das Kino verlangt, sonst bekommt man den Film nicht. Zuzutrauen wäre es diesem Megakonzern inzwischen, bei so viel Marktmacht wird man Diktatorisch.


----------



## empy (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wir gehen nie in die Premiere und warten ein paar Tage dann ist es leerer. Und wir gehen in der Woche.



Auf die Idee zur Premiere zu gehen, würde ich gar nicht kommen.


----------



## DarkWing13 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



Baer85 schrieb:


> Das bashing nimmt wirklich lächerliche Züge an. Aber spiegelt ja momentan die Stimmung im Netz wieder. Gibt nurnoch wenige Youtuber, die konstruktive Videos machen, denn mit Bashing - und Verschwörungsvideos bekommt man viel mehr Zuschauer und so ein Video ist auch viel weniger Aufwendig.
> Wenn Leute spaß haben an einem Film, sollen sie doch ins Kino gehen. Diese Herabstufung von Leuten, die nicht die gleiche Meinung haben ist einfach traurig.



Soll jeder nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden, aber warum wurde der 8. Film dann so, auch und gerade von Fans, so zerrissen?

Ich habe ihn mir auch angeschaut, Gott sei Dank nicht im Kino, und es gab selten einen so schlechten SF-Film, in dem Logik und gesunder Menschenverstand dermaßen über Bord geworfen wurde wie bei diesem. (ich sag nur: tagelange Verfolgungsjagd mit Unterlicht...mit einer Armada aus hunderten überlichtfähigen Schiffen/Beibooten...)

Alle Welt ruft oft, pfui wieder ein Blockbuster-CGI-Film, wo kein Schauspieler je eine reale Kulisse sieht, aber bei inhaltslosen und absurden (neuen) "Star Wars"-Filmen kein Problem.

Alle hoffen wahrscheinlich jetzt, dass es nicht mehr schlimmer kommen kann... 

mfg

P.S.: Übrigens, den ebenfalls durchgefallenen "Han Solo" fand ich gegen den 8. Film richtiggehend gut!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*

Nachdem ich von sieben und acht maßlos enttäuscht war, warte ich diesmal ab. Rogue-One war hingegen geil im Kino. Hmmmmm. Aber erst mal abwarten. Vielleicht spare ich mir das Kinoticket und gucke einfach letzteren noch mal


----------



## sandworm (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



purzelpaule schrieb:


> Das der Imperator zurück kommt ist für mich eher ein Highlight, denn die erste Ordnung ist leider nicht wirklich bedrohlich sondern eher lächerlich. Zumindest seit Episode 8. Wäre EP8 nicht so ein Desaster gewesen und hätt Abrahms den vielleicht auch gemacht, wäre es sicher anders gekommen, denn EP7 war eigentlich eine ganz ordentliche Einführung der neuen Charaktere. Ich hoffe EP9 kann EP8 reparieren, was unglaublich schwer wird.
> 
> EP7 kam mir persönlich in der Kritik zu schlecht weg, denn wenn man ehrlich ist, dann findet sich bei allen Filmen der Reihe hier und da etwas, dass nicht passt oder das vielleicht etwas unlogisch ist. Aber in der Gesamtheit passen EP1 bis EP7 sehr gut zusammen. Wie gesagt EP8 war der absolute Reinfall.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt. Wie gesagt, ich freue mich über die Rückkehr des Imperators (der ja weiß wie man den Tod besiegt) und über Lando. Und ich hoffe das Luke auch einige Szenen haben wird. Leider hat EP8 diesen Charakter völlig zerstört. Für mich ein Verbrechen an jedem Star Wars Fan.




Darth Plagueis der einst den Tod der anderen besiegte, aber bedauerlicherweise nicht in der Lage war seinen eigenen Tod zu besiegen. (Anhand des durchtriebenen Lachen in dieser Szene war Palpatine wohl der Schüler der Darth Plagueis in die ewigen Jagdgründe schickte)
Unerhaltung zwischen Palpatine (Imperator) und Anakin im Theater Episode III 

Daher wird es der Imperator wohl kaum ohne Hilfe schaffen sich vom Tod zu befreien. 

Aber diesen imperialen Disney Pappnasen, wird sicher noch eine plausible Erklärung einfallen oder (Selbstzensur) gleich komplett drauf. 
Nach Mary Poppins etc. kommt es eigentlich sowieso nicht mehr drauf an ob etwas Sinn ergibt oder nicht.


----------



## RtZk (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*



Rollora schrieb:


> Die letzten Filme und Serien die ich geschaut habe, habe ich völlig ohne Spoiler erst Wochen/Monate nach Release angesehen.
> Aber man muss vielleicht gewisse Dinge meiden: Trailer (obviously) oder gewisse soziale Netzwerke.



Wenn es um die wirklich großen Filme geht wie einen neuen Star Wars Teil, dann müsste man dafür das Internet nicht mehr benutzen bis man den Film geschaut hab und ich will nicht vorher wissen was in einem Film passiert, das macht ihn nur langweilig.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bereits deutlich mehr Ticket-Vorverkäufe als Avengers: Endgame*

Schaut euch mal die Zahlen an auf Box Office Mojo von Force Awakens, Laste Jedi und Endgame.  

Die einzige Zahl von Star Wars die Endgame schlägt ist Domestic (also nur USA) für TFA. TLJ hat schon ein drittel weniger in domestic (EIN DRITTEL der USA ist abgesprungen bevor sie TLJ überhaupt gesehen hatten) und die wollen uns erzählen dass EP9 jetzt wieder zurück auf TFA level kommt? Nee kinners das wird nix.  

Wo kommt diese überschrift denn her *weiter lesen...*?  

Ah, Twitter...  
...die erste Stunde vs. die erste Stunde einer bestimmten US platform wo halt vorbestellt werden kann.  
Ja, das sind dann ja total zuverlässige und vergleichbare Zahlen die total einen Trend aufzeigen.... NEE kinners, das wird nix.  

Ich werde mir das Ende der Trilogie natürlich auch noch ansehen (aber ins Kino geh ich dafür nicht mehr, vielleicht wieder wenn Kethleen Kennedy weg von Star Wars ist), außer wenn die Leute über die CGI Weltraum schlachten schwärmen (bis jetzt war da nix tolles in der Trilogie und Rogue One hab ich trottel natürlich nicht im Kino gucken wollen weils nur ein Tie-In ist, hatte aber mit Abstand die beste Weltraum pew pew CGI schlacht in Jahren, nicht nur für Star Wars  )


----------

